# #21



## brisbanepigeon (Feb 27, 2006)

Just an update...

Yesterday we released 2 more youngsters back to their areas in the city. One we fostered for a bruised, but not broken leg and the other was a short foster, just stunned I think from something.

We have 2 more juvenilles to release that are bonded (thank goodness) together and learning to "forage" and be outside. They were both syringe fed yellow fuzzies when we got them. They will be released to a legal feed site where there are other pigeons and Coots (the water birds with the funny lobed feet). 

I have 2 -White Kings (Utility) that will be adopted soon (I hope) to a breeder of Amerian Show Kings. They will become fosters as I guess the A.S.K's are fancy looking, but not the best parents.

So far we have fostered 20. 2 died, one from shock -very badly covered in oil & 1 from cankor. 

I have 2 -unreleasables that live inside and go into the garden for sun and when the dogs and cats are locked away love to fly around the house. We added in a bath bowl for them the other day and they loved it!!! 

Yesterdays new edition (#21) is a small adult with badly mangled feet (thin string). She will only have 2-toes on one foot and a weird mangled second foot, but the vet was great and removed all the string and clipped off 2 dead toes. We had thought it was a euthanasia for sure they feet looked so bad, but today she is eatting and I think she wil pull through. Will be a LONG FOSTER as she has no tail feathers, but from the looks of her she deserves some TLC.

I am learning TONS from everyone on this list. THANKS SO MUCH


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for letting us know how things are going. We appreciate everything you are doing for our ferals.

Great news to hear about the release.

It is really wonderful to learn the utility kings will be welcomed to a home where they can foster the A.S. Kings, I had no idea they do not make good parents. They will be well looked after then, and definitely will enjoy fostering.

There is a thread about string injury that is current in the "sick and injured" forum, Found Injured Pigeon on my Balcony. You might want to read it as there is some great information there. It seems pigeons do okay even with some toes missing, once they are rehabbed they can go back in the wild, of course they have to be fully self-feeding and flying well.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi brisbanepigeon,

Thanks for all you do for the pigeons in your area, glad to hear that you've found a home for your white Kings  . Here's a link to Cynthia's webshots page which has some pics on string foot injuries:

http://community.webshots.com/user/cyro51

Vets will sometimes amputate the whole foot and as long as the pigeon can still ambulate and self feed, will release the bird. If you can pull a couple of the tail feathers a day until the nubbies (if indeed that's what you have) are gone, then the tail feathers should grow back in about six weeks. Hope #21 continues to feel better under your supportive care and regains his/her strength.

fp


----------



## brisbanepigeon (Feb 27, 2006)

*Tail Feathers*



> If you can pull a couple of the tail feathers a day until the nubbies (if indeed that's what you have) are gone, then the tail feathers should grow back in about six weeks


Really, It doesn't hurt? I was wondering about this because I've had 2 jevenilles whose baby tail feathers have broken off (about 1/2 of the feather) and it seemed like new ones would never grow in. Finally they fell out and new ones grew, but as releasing them was dependent on tail feathers, it would have been nice to have them come in sooner or later.

??? Should you only pull adult tail feathers, when there has been damage or is it OK to pull broken feathers from a young bird?


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

brisbanepigeon said:


> Really, It doesn't hurt?
> ??? Should you only pull adult tail feathers, when there has been damage or is it OK to pull broken feathers from a young bird?


Hello, 

You can pull feathers, whether they are broken or not/young bird or not, it doesn't really hurt them. Broken ones will fall out with the next moult so unless there are a lot of broken feathers or it's impeding the birds' ability to fly, it's not really necessary to pull them.


----------

